

I could build Instagram in a week - hawke
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2012/04/i-could-build-instagram-in-a-week.html

======
ja27
"I have an idea for an app." I hear that several times a week from friends and
family. Not once have I heard "I have an idea for how to market an app."

------
ddodge
Another one I hear a lot "We had that feature 2 years ago". They have no idea
why it isn't blowing up.

